
MSI GS65 Stealth – Just when you thought Gaming laptops could not have form - janesmonday9
https://www.laptopspark.com/gallery/msi-gs65-just-when-you-thought-form-function-wasnt-an-option-in-a-gaming-laptop/
======
janesmonday9
if anyone has tried it, how would you compare it to Aero 15X?

